
Breakthrough in deciphering birth of supermassive black holes - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-breakthrough-deciphering-birth-supermassive-black.html
======
bookofjoe
>Revealing the intermediate-mass black hole at the heart of the dwarf galaxy
NGC 404 with sub-parsec resolution ALMA observations

[https://academic.oup.com/mnras/article/496/4/4061/5870560](https://academic.oup.com/mnras/article/496/4/4061/5870560)

